# Milly and Tilly are 10 months already (pic overload)



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't believe haw the time has flown and how much they have grown and changed in colour, Both blue/cream tortie ragdolls I think, but after seeing an ad off the lady I got them off has now crossed her other ragdoll with a black and white persian and is offering the kitten for £270, then £230 I wonder, hey ho I've learnt from my mistakes. All I can say is at least them came to me and have a lovely home and weren't bought by someone else to be kittens machines.

So here is a few??? pics from Kittens to now. Enjoy

Milly


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Tilly

Tilly has Nystagmus which is a condition where her eyes quiver all the time, it doesn't seem to cause her any problems and can be hereditary.


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think they have got even more beautiful the older they have got. Love the one watching the footie


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you, I would agree the older they have got the prettier they are.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

i :001_wub: the one of them together - nothing like a cat smooch!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I love it when they are snuggled up together

They were keeping me company that day as I was getting over a very bad cold.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Two of the most adorable girls I have ever seen. Sigh.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

aw, how utterly gorgeous, stunning, adorable beauties, im jealous.
they are both amazing, lucky you.
michelle x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Both soooooo gorgeous!! But I have to admit that I have a real soft spot for Milly, everytime I see that little nose it makes me smile :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you Michelle.

I think it's about time we saw some pics of Button and your gorgeous looking spaniels.

Jo x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Both soooooo gorgeous!! But I have to admit that I have a real soft spot for Milly, everytime I see that little nose it makes me smile :001_wub:


Thanks Jenny  You already know I've got a soft spot for Molly


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

They melt my heart!!! 

Millys stripe down her face is beautiful!


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh they are adorable! :001_wub: Beautiful!


----------

